# SwiftKey 3 Beta



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

So who's tried it? For legal reasons I can't post it here obviously  but for using it all of today in very impressed over stock ics. This "not having to space bar thing" is really neat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

If it had Dons ics/black theme I'd be all over it... my girlfriend likes it but I used it for all of two minutes before I had to change back haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Must every Droid-Life post have a thread started in relation to it?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Must every Droid-Life post have a thread started in relation to it?


Oh I'm sorry, I didn't know everyone follows droid life. My sincere apologizes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Must every Droid-Life post have a thread started in relation to it?


I've been visiting Droid life daily for probably six months. Your post was the first time I realized there was a forum haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't follow Droid Life...but anyways I love the beta. It has significant improvements over SwiftKey X and the stock ICS keyboard.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Must every Droid-Life post have a thread started in relation to it?


What's Droid-Life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Every blog is posting about it, who cares? Swiftkey's VIP servers were totally DDOSed by all the traffic so luckily I found a download on XDA. They finally added an ICS theme. I really hope they update the existing app on the market and don't make us pay for another one. It's bad enough there needed to be 2 versions made for phone/tablet.



Jubakuba said:


> Must every Droid-Life post have a thread started in relation to it?


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Must every Droid-Life post have a thread started in relation to it?


Must every thread have someone complaining about the legitimacy/appropriateness of the thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Must every thread have someone complaining about the legitimacy/appropriateness of the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This. Not reading a thread is way faster than replying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmm how to put this. If you already liked SwiftKey, you will never go to anything else after this. I just typed this without using the space bar. LolEdit: It does need polishing though. I can't get swipe down to hide keyboard to work. And if you long press the period key the default alternative character is a period, which is useless.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## tjw344 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have used swiftkey a long time, and used beta today and still found that it laggs more frequently than the stock keyboard. Both lagg at various times, but swiftkey does it more often, like when I open the browser then start typing quickly...oops...lag. Also, droid life is probably the worst of the big android websites. First check out Android Police, Android Authority, and Total Android, then Android and Me. These have more info, more review, more app suggestions, and more free giveaways.

Forgot to say that this is just my opinion. no offense to anyone


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

LANAtron said:


> Hmm how to put this. If you already liked SwiftKey, you will never go to anything else after this. I just typed this without using the space bar. LolEdit: It does need polishing though. I can't get swipe down to hide keyboard to work. And if you long press the period key the default alternative character is a period, which is useless.
> 
> Sent from my G-Nex


You hold down on the period key then just slide left. You don't have to actually select one of those keys by moving over it. Its a new feature they added into version 3.


----------



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been a stock keyboard guy since gingerbread and I'm sold on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally looks and works well enough for me to switch. Now to get it to predict what I say and all will be well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah I love it now I'll be using it, no other keyboard could cater my needs until I met this baby.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

This person is always complaining about something so don't even bother reading any of their post.Edit: not u sublimaze. The person that is constantly on pms.



sublimaze said:


> Must every thread have someone complaining about the legitimacy/appropriateness of the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

haha oh shit spartan I cannot believe you just went there. She does kind of do that from time to time (and I've noticed its usually to other female users...funny, we were just talking about Freud in class today).

Anyways, so this is really worth switching over from stock, huh? I used swype for the longest time, then found myself spending more time going back and making corrections then I was actually typing out the shit so I just went back to stock (on a droid charge). I hated the stock one, but I was just so ready to get the nexus in my hands I just kind of gave up on making that phone a better experience.

Once I finally did get my nexus, it was so refreshing being able to enjoy all the stock apk's--the mms, the browser, the keyboard--usually those were the first to go for me. Now they have some great options tho. Chrome namely (hell I even like ics browser+)

signature sauce.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

LANAtron said:


> Hmm how to put this. If you already liked SwiftKey, you will never go to anything else after this. I just typed this without using the space bar. LolEdit: It does need polishing though. I can't get swipe down to hide keyboard to work. And if you long press the period key the default alternative character is a period, which is useless.
> 
> Sent from my G-Nex


Yeah I've been pretty happy with it so far to be honest. I just wish you were able to edit the long press duration like smart keyboard pro offers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yeah I've been pretty happy with it so far to be honest. I just wish you were able to edit the long press duration like smart keyboard pro offers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It was a feature. Its been removed in the newest beta for some reason


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> It was a feature. Its been removed in the newest beta for some reason


Yeah, I hope this was just an over site on their part and they just forgot to include this feature in the beta - would hate to see this feature be eliminated!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I like when someone forum posts useful information, because I generally avoid the Android blogs since they're full of link baiting or recycled stories from elsewhere. At least if someone posts here, I don't have to contribute to remedial journalism for ad revenue.

IMHO, post away


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

So far my impression of it has been quite favorable. I used to use it on GB but when ICS came along I was actually quite happy with the stock ICS keyboard. But now....the Swiftkey crew has really stepped it up.

Good stuph....


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

Winner, thank you for the press and slide tip (on the period) . I'm much happier now. 

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

LANAtron said:


> Winner, thank you for the press and slide tip (on the period) . I'm much happier now.
> 
> Sent from my G-Nex


You actually do not have to press and slide. You can just swipe, starting at the punctuation (period) button...

Once you know where the ? ! , appear you can just swipe exactly to that spot. It is really quick!


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

That is fast. Thank you.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm using it as well as the plume update for twitter. Together they look as if they should of come with the nexus.


----------



## stefanwerner (Aug 7, 2011)

tjw344 said:


> I have used swiftkey a long time, and used beta today and still found that it laggs more frequently than the stock keyboard. Both lagg at various times, but swiftkey does it more often, like when I open the browser then start typing quickly...oops...lag. Also, droid life is probably the worst of the big android websites. First check out Android Police, Android Authority, and Total Android, then Android and Me. These have more info, more review, more app suggestions, and more free giveaways.
> 
> Forgot to say that this is just my opinion. no offense to anyone


Don't know if you've tried this but disabling haptic feedback makes the keyboard experience much smoother and lag-free. I've always been a fan of haptic feedback but recently ran into a thread elsewhere making the correlation between haptic feedback and keyboard lag in general.

Confirmed on both my gnex w/SwiftKey Beta 3 and the roommate's tbolt with SwiftKey X.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i grabbed the link from the DL post about it, was a drop box link someone else reuploaded it-- shit is smooth-


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I assume this is when 3 is going to be released:


----------



## twiz0r (Oct 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I assume this is when 3 is going to be released:


Not necessarily sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## techtrip (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been a smart keyboard pro fan for years, bought the SwiftKey but the short space bar made me return to smart keyboard pro.

After the introduction of a wider space bar and the auto space detection, I am actually liking this a whole lot better.

Hope they update the app on the previous SwiftKey license and not create a new app for it.

One thing that I am still partially skeptical of is the slide option on the period key that covers the comma, question mark and period. It so far seems to be breaking the typing speeds for me. Hope I get used to it soon and I will have yet another perfect keyboard that I can cherish till a better keyboard is out.

But I got to say, wonderful work by these guys. Keep it up!

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## techtrip (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow what a breeze it was to type the previous message!

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> If it had Dons ics/black theme I'd be all over it... my girlfriend likes it but I used it for all of two minutes before I had to change back haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can get that going as soon as its out of beta!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

gsxrdon said:


> I can get that going as soon as its out of beta!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bad ass dude. As soon as that happens I'll start using it again... thanks for all your hard work 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Bad ass dude. As soon as that happens I'll start using it again... thanks for all your hard work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Glad to see that's its hard to pull away from the ones I made lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

gsxrdon said:


> Glad to see that's its hard to pull away from the ones I made lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah my girlfriend makes fun of me for it... haha


----------



## techtrip (Mar 16, 2012)

gsxrdon said:


> Glad to see that's its hard to pull away from the ones I made lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This makes me want to see the keyboard skin you all are referring to..

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

techtrip said:


> This makes me want to see the keyboard skin you all are referring to..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Just go to the theme section and look for the "Themed keyboards" thread. It's started by gsxrdon and probably has "ICS/Black" in the title. He has several different colors but my favorite is the ICS black/white keyboard.


----------



## phishn (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there an option to turn the microphone icon into voice typing instead of Google search in the beta for ICS devices?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wooggie (Feb 26, 2012)

techtrip said:


> One thing that I am still partially skeptical of is the slide option on the period key that covers the comma, question mark and period. It so far seems to be breaking the typing speeds for me. Hope I get used to it soon and I will have yet another perfect keyboard that I can cherish till a better keyboard is out.


I would like it more if when you long press it is the ? that is right above my thumb. That way it kinda defaults the long press to a ? and I could slide for the !
Or even the a comma above it. Think I might use it more. But I know i use ? a lot too.


----------



## tjw344 (Mar 13, 2012)

stefanwerner said:


> Don't know if you've tried this but disabling haptic feedback makes the keyboard experience much smoother and lag-free. I've always been a fan of haptic feedback but recently ran into a thread elsewhere making the correlation between haptic feedback and keyboard lag in general.
> 
> Confirmed on both my gnex w/SwiftKey Beta 3 and the roommate's tbolt with SwiftKey X.


thanks for the advice, I might try this, but I really like the haptic feedback. It makes me feel like typing on my phone is better than my girlfriends iphone.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

gsxrdon said:


> Glad to see that's its hard to pull away from the ones I made lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah no doubt man. I'm in the same boat, I would probably use it based off of functionality, but the stock keyboard is way better than previous android keyboards and I just love the blue and purple ones.

Btw, running your theme for liquid now and loving it lol.

and yeah, I turn off haptic feedback on my keyboard too. I mean, feedback is nice but I do think it runs smoother and I like to save as much battery as possible.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

looks like there was an update released today.

anybody got the apk?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> looks like there was an update released today.
> 
> anybody got the apk?


Yep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


share por favor


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

No sharing of the apk allowed here. You must be a member of the beta tester team.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

edit. oops.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Not necessarily sir
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


He said sir..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

uh Nate, even though you just said we don't share, if Swiftkey tweets out the links to download the beta, then they obviously want people to have it right?

well if you don't like my post you can edit it, i'm just pointing out the tweet

"[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]SwiftKey ‏ @SwiftKey[/background]
We have a new and improved SwiftKey 3 Beta for you - come and get it! Phone here http://bit.ly/IFC2RK Tablet here http://bit.ly/IFC1wZ
Expand"


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> uh Nate, even though you just said we don't share, if Swiftkey tweets out the links to download the beta, then they obviously want people to have it right?
> 
> well if you don't like my post you can edit it, i'm just pointing out the tweet
> 
> ...


haha, yeah well I guess they don't care









Please ignore my previous post lol


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Swift key is awesome but the voice input on the stock ICS is still the best. The "typing while I'm talking feature" has become a must have for me, I can't go back to the "say your text and wait to see if its right" method.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Strange expiration date was pushed out by one day

NM don't know how to read here









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah it got updated today. Since they added long press I may have to try it for awhile









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Running on my Droid X and HP Touchpad on cm9. Nice update.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks great on the Transformer Prime, and adding long press duration is something I missed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

they released a new apk on twitter again this morning. here ya go - http://t.co/etwzv7U4


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm trying this out right now. Lolitlooksfunnywgejyoudonthitthespacebar. Ha! I beat SwiftKey!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

This beta expired and the app referred me to purchase the full version... Ok, I'm a pro user of SwiftKey x yet it doesn't have the new features of SwiftKey 3. Anyone have any ideas?

Using SwiftKey 3 Beta 3.0.0.190

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> This beta expired and the app referred me to purchase the full version... Ok, I'm a pro user of SwiftKey x yet it doesn't have the new features of SwiftKey 3. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Using SwiftKey 3 Beta 3.0.0.190
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There's a new beta out there, Beta 3.0.0.244 which expires June 26. They tweeted about it. Find @Swiftkey on Twitter.


----------

